# House with lawn 1000 sq ft or more



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Do you hire someone to reseed, aerate, and fertilize your lawn? Any recommendation? 

Since the size of lawn is not small, I figure I would need tons of bags of peat moss or manure if I want to aerate, reseed my lawn. Having a small car and not having all the tools that I need, become a challenge to do this my self. 

What do you guys do? I am talking to you who like to have lush green lawn?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For that square footage, a push style seed spreader.

I've never aerated but fertilized regularly.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

wtac said:


> For that square footage, a push style seed spreader.
> 
> I've never aerated but fertilized regularly.


I have that and use the regular Scott fertilizer. Do you apply peat moss or compost manure?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Peat moss, no.

I suppose you can dry crap out the compost/manure, crumble and toss it in the spreader and then water the lawn. Don't put too much in the spreader as you may have to get at any obstructions preventing it from falling out of the hopper.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lawn care*

lately I have turned to you tube and have found lots of good info out there on anything and everything . from low budget to high budget to completely redicoulous to proffessionals offering help and advice . not sure if u had a look but cant say I have much to offer since my lawn is the size of a postage stamp .


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Used to work in landscaping.

Fertilizer can help, but is not critical. Personally, don't waste your time or money.

When seeding/ reseeding:

WATER, WATER, WATER. As soon as you see those shoots come up, at least twice per day: morning and evening. Unless nature does it for you, as is common this time of year. Plant now, the conditions are perfect.

CUT, CUT, CUT! As soon as the blades of grass are tall enough to touch the bottom of your mower blades, cut it. Doesn't matter if only a few of them are up, cut it. It triggers a growth response as soon as the blades of grass are cut.

Aerating/dethatching is really only needed if your old lawn gets trampled on A LOT. Like daily soccer games and parking cars on it.


----------

